
Snapchat cuts IPO valuation from $25bn to $18.5bn - neuromancer2600
https://www.ft.com/content/f31e123a-f41a-11e6-8758-6876151821a6
======
developer2
Can someone explain to me how something like Snapchat would be worth even 500
million, let alone remotely close to this 18+ billion? These kinds of
valuations from the past few years _scream_ "bubble" to me. This sort of thing
is so far beyond the realm of reality that it's way past the point of being
funny. It's a... farce? It seems like the industry pretends to not understand
the word "million", and instead only consider the term "billion", whether or
not the individual company/situation deserves it.

